# treatment of hepatitis B in UAE



## dev002 (Feb 2, 2016)

can any one give guidance for the treatment facility available in Dubai for chronic hepatitis B


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'd probably have to be referred by your doctor.


----------



## dev002 (Feb 2, 2016)

hi 
I think my question is ltl bit confusing.let me clear it.

I have hepatitis B +ve.I have not faliing under six category that restrict entry to Dubai.

I already cleared the medical test and have my Emirate ID.

my question is :
During my last visit to my home country I found my DNA is slightly increased.
Can I go to the doctor in Dubai for check up or there is fear of deportation is there.

Any Hepatitis B +ve person living in dubai and receiving treatment from Dubai can give some information.


----------



## sagbot (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi! Where you able to find what you are looking for? Do you have some updates?



dev002 said:


> hi
> I think my question is ltl bit confusing.let me clear it.
> 
> I have hepatitis B +ve.I have not faliing under six category that restrict entry to Dubai.
> ...


----------

